# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب > منتدي الفنون الشامل والمنوعات >  >  سلسلة افلام الكارتون الرهيبة Dalmatians بجودة عالية وبنسخ مترجمة ومدبلجة ميديافاير

## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

سلسلة افلام الكارتون الرهيبة Dalmatians بجودة عالية وبنسخ مترجمة ومدبلجة ميديافاير



InFo

 السلسلة مكونة من 3 افلام
Dalmatians 101 الجزء الاول نسخة مدبلجة باللهجة المصرية ونسخة مترجمة
Dalmatians 101 الجزء الثانى نسخة مدبلجة باللهجة المصرية ونسخة مترجمة
 الجزء الثالث Dalmatians 101 نسخة مترجمة




 Dalmatians 101
الجزء الاول



DownLoad

مدبلج باللهجة المصرية
MedaFire

http://medafire.co/ffy9nictksvg

مترجم للعربية
MedaFire

http://medafire.co/m8o02oboe4y6

-----------------

 Dalmatians 101
الجزء الثانى



DownLoad

مدبلج باللهجة المصرية
MedaFire

http://medafire.co/dhlkcb119d8a

مترجم للعربية
MedaFire

http://medafire.co/42sgdeq1ztm4

-----------------

 Dalmatians 101
الجزء الثالث



DownLoad

مترجم للعربية
MedaFire

http://medafire.co/em4as4d4yyum

اتمنى ان تحوز الافلام على اعجابكم
*

----------

